# Mousetrap Maddness



## Mr. Peet (Oct 29, 2017)

Years ago a red squirrel or chippy had chewed the corner off the door to the root cellar. We have been just placing the trap in the run path un-baited for the last so many years and caught many mice and moles. Daughter was cheesed out last week with her toasted dinner and the overrun somehow ended up on the kitchen side of the trap. I assumed a lure.

Tonight we discovered that our slugs just aren't heavy enough, even if they are 5 inches...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 30, 2017)

Looks like terrific fish bait! Grab him quick before he gets away!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Oct 30, 2017)

I bet that would go "SPLAT!!"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 30, 2017)

My wife saw that and she's very glad we don't have slugs like that.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 30, 2017)

You got salamanders! Same thing they just got legs!!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 30, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> You got salamanders! Same thing they just got legs!!


Grab him, snap would be my luck. What kind of fishing? Most of this specie of slug are 3 inches but some are about 6 inches. As for the sallies, I assume you mean the little ones, 2-5 inches. I could never use our biggins, they get 12-14 inches long. Been a year or more since the last one. We had Terminix here a few years ago for ants, and soon were finding dead ring snakes everywhere. One was a 2 footer, pretty big for that species. Even our widow numbers have dropped. Had a few huge ones, now rarely bigger than 5/8 of an inch. Wife doesn't miss any of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Oct 30, 2017)

If that was in Texas it would either bite or sting ... probably both

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 30, 2017)

6 inch slugs would work well for Bass of most any nature. Hard saying what other species might take them. Salamanders have been known to work well on Walleye at times, they too should work on Bass. And, very possibly other species. Fish are predators... Thus Opportunistic Feeders. While they can be very temperamental, they're also known at times to strike on instinct when a big juicy looking bait is put in front of them.

Large Mouth Bass are also known to become more and more aggressive the more daylight they're exposed too. Experienced this with one in an aquarium, and later read an article in In-Fisherman Magazine on native species in aquariums, that suggested the same thing. If I left my aquarium light on all the time, the Largemouth Bass I put in there would kill everything in the tank. Smallmouth, walleye, northern pike, you could dump a dozen minnows in the tank and they'd pick them off when they were hungry. Largemouth, you dump a dozen minnows in there, next morning they would all be dead, and only 1 - 2 missing. Watched them do it time and time again.

The Largemouth was cool though!! I kept night crawlers in the fridge in the entry to feed him, (_and fish with_), and every time I walked across the living room to the entry he would follow me. If I opened the door on the fridge, he'd ease to the surface and await his treat. If I walked away without opening it, he slowly settled back to the bottom with a grumpy look on his face. Very intelligent fish!! The smallmouth were almost as bad, but they were more independent, and didn't do it as consistently. None of the others did it at all.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Oct 30, 2017)

when i was a kid we had a small black catfish in an aquarium that we used to hand feed meal worms to. he spent the summers at our house and the rest of the year in the aquarium in my fathers biology classroom

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 1, 2017)

Use a Slug Go - less slimy! Those things like salt!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

